# Boat plans



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

anyone here have a good set of plans for a small fishing boat?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

"A small fishing boat" is pretty general, but I have noticed that we have several members who have made mention of boatbuilding.
I think there is one or two in the "Introductions" section and maybe in another or two. 
Come to think of it, we have a suprising number of members who have mentioned a passion for it. Try the search function or just thumb through the archives and recent threads I bet you'll hit paydirt, and then you can get a discussion going with one or two or all of them hopefully.
If we get enough boatbuilders you guys may even need to have your own section!


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a set of old popular mechanics hard back books with several sets of boat plans.....these are all from the 50's.....I may pick one of those.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

What kind of boat ya talking about? Gonna have a sail? Oar powered?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

What kind of boat ya talking about? Gonna have a sail? Oar powered?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's a cool link fpor some ideas.


----------



## gedereco (Nov 20, 2006)

My dad built a small sailing yacht when i was young , oh then again it sank as soon as he put it in the water, so the plans for that may not be a good idea:no:


----------



## Southernwood (Jan 16, 2007)

Here is an Australian forum that has a wooden boat building section. Hope it helps.
http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/index.php


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> What kind of boat ya talking about? Gonna have a sail? Oar powered?


I'm more about gas powered!!!!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

What da heck . . . . throw a 440 Wedge in her and have some real fun.  :yes:


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> What da heck . . . . throw a 440 Wedge in her and have some real fun.  :yes:


I've got an old honda cx500 that I have seriously considered using as a donor engine!!!!!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

What a coincedence! My first bike was a '81 model CX500! I bought it off our lead singer at the time, ran it out of gas one night, morning at 2:00 a.m. actually, after a late night practice jam, clicked it into nuetral and reached down to switch to reserve while coasting down the highway and viola! I WAS in reserve! :laughing: 
There is alot more to the story I'll save it for a rainy day.


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> What a coincedence! My first bike was a '81 model CX500! I bought it off our lead singer at the time, ran it out of gas one night, morning at 2:00 a.m. actually, after a late night practice jam, clicked it into nuetral and reached down to switch to reserve while coasting down the highway and viola! I WAS in reserve! :laughing:
> There is alot more to the story I'll save it for a rainy day.


My old cx was in boxes when I got it a few years ago...good ol' bike...restoring her now. Did'nt know you were a player...here's a link you might like.......some of my music.

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=412155


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I listened to half of Horseman and all of guitar Fun. Nice work:thumbsup: 

I wish I had some recording capability to send you a drum track for Guitar Fun. 
I think it's begging for a syncopated back beat wit a fat snare and, couple of breaks, some dynamics, and Sammy Hagar (Who I don't really like but man his voice!) and you have a #1 hit!  

No kidding nice work I'm gonna listen to more later. I would like to record Guitar Fun to disc can I do that?


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> I listened to half of Horseman and all of guitar Fun. Nice work:thumbsup:
> 
> I wish I had some recording capability to send you a drum track for Guitar Fun.
> I think it's begging for a syncopated back beat wit a fat snare and, couple of breaks, some dynamics, and Sammy Hagar (Who I don't really like but man his voice!) and you have a #1 hit!
> ...


Sure....you can download everything.


----------



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

http://www.vintageprojects.com/boat-building-plans.html


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

dwwright said:


> http://www.vintageprojects.com/boat-building-plans.html


Nice link...thanks!!!


----------

